# how many cories



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

hai 
i haff a 3gallon(15L) tank with 2 guppies. can i put a pair of cories in it??

th anx


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I wouldn't.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

most corys grow to be two inches, so your tank would be overstocked


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Your tank isnt big enough for anymore fish. Get a bigger tank and then get cories. 

Cories like to be in groups of 5-6 of their species so its impossible for him to be really happy by himself in a 3g tank


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Fishnut2 @ Tue 08 Feb said:


> If you absolutely HAVE to get a few cories...I recommend the pygmy cories. There are 3 different species: Pygmaeus/Hastatus/Hasbrosus. They won't grow any bigger then the neons. You can probably get 2 or 3...IF... you have good filtration, and some experience in fishkeeping (1-2 years).
> If you are a beginner...I wouldn't get any more fish. :roll:


The guppies will probably have fry sooner or later. You'll need a bigger tank ASAP!


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

im giving the baby gups to fwends so it wont get crowded so yeah.


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

would it b ok if i got 2 pepper/bronze corythingies?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its up to you... most people would say no though.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

google @ Thu Feb 10 said:


> would it b ok if i got 2 pepper/bronze corythingies?


definitely not.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd have to agree. C. Aenus are pretty large. I had a female who was well over 3 inches. 10 gallons is the minumum I would but this fish in.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i wouldnt suggest getting any more fish unless you get a bigger tank


----------

